# bad day for spacey



## SpaceAngel (Feb 9, 2004)

full of windy cramps todayfeel like someone is inside of me pulling at my tummy and stuffits such a pain in the butttomorrow i have my driving test







i better get better


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

best of luck with your driving test spacey, ive got mine in 2 weeks- argghh! i sure hope my ibs doesnt play up


----------

